# 12 week weight guide to adult weight



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would love to work out how big the puppies will end up. They have never really followed the growth charts, for instance Bibi was a huge newborn at 150g where Jasper was only 138g, but he is much bigger than her now and has been since they were a week old.
I have heard that the most accurate guide is to double their weight at 12 weeks, but some people say to add a pound, so I was wondering which had proved most accurate for you guys?
At 12 weeks Bibi was 1.040kg (roughly 2lbs 4oz) and Jasper was 1.25kg. (2lbs 10oz) so doubled their adult weights would be 4 and a half pounds and 5lbs 4oz, or with the added pound 5 and a half lbs and 6lbs 4oz. I really don't see Bibi getting to 5 and a half pounds, but Jasper could well end up over six, so I don't know lol.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody was right at 2 pounds at 12 weeks so doubling it and adding a pound was the right formula for him. He weighs a shade over 5 pounds now and he's 5 years old.

I think the estimates for weight are notoriously low. Especially the weight charts. 

Each dog is different though.


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Doubling the 12 week weight, and adding close to 1 lb. (not quite 1 lb.) was on the money for my 4.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Mine have all pretty much doubled their 12 week weight, and never been more than double, of my first litter, my smallest born ended up my biggest of the litter as an adult


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Another thing I noticed Stella, and was given this information from a friend that show breeds Chi's, and worked is for my 4 is they gain on average 2 to 4 oz. a week until about 28 weeks old. Smaller pups on the lower end, larger pups on the higher end. This will be after the 6th to 8 weeks of age because they grow at a rapid rate in the early weeks.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We shall have to wait and see! They are 15 weeks old now and Bibi is 1.2kg and Jasper 1.4kg. (Pet shop scale only weighs in kilos) They have really grown this week, they have gone leggy and have lost their baby looks. Their parents weigh nearly 6lbs and 4.5lbs pounds, so I expect they will be somewhere around those weights as adults.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Stella we need pics!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I took some at the weekend (when I say that I mean I told my daughter to take some lol) but I can't get them to upload to photobucket. I am technologically challenged as well a being the worlds worst photographer!


----------



## hwrios (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been wondering about sizes since these are my first chihuahuas. Buddy was barely over a lb at 8 weeks, then at 12 weeks he was all the way up to 2 lbs. (mabye 2.2) He was a runt and really tiny when born, but he has def. been catching up. I think he may be a 6 lb when he's all done growing. Honey was 2 lb at 12 weeks. I'm guessing they will both be pretty big-- maybe 5.5 lbs? She looks heavier than him because her fur is thick and fluffy like a rabbit.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo was 2lbs at 12 weeks and now weighs 5lbs at almost 2 years old. Mimi was 2lbs at 12 weeks and weighs 4lbs at 11.5 months. I agree it's about double the 12 week weight plus 0.5 to 1lbs. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

hwrios said:


> I've been wondering about sizes since these are my first chihuahuas. Buddy was barely over a lb at 8 weeks, then at 12 weeks he was all the way up to 2 lbs. (mabye 2.2) He was a runt and really tiny when born, but he has def. been catching up. I think he may be a 6 lb when he's all done growing. Honey was 2 lb at 12 weeks. I'm guessing they will both be pretty big-- maybe 5.5 lbs? She looks heavier than him because her fur is thick and fluffy like a rabbit.


I promise you that if your pups end up at 5.5/6 lbs. they will not be big. This is a myth in the Chi world that 5 and 6 lb. Chi's are "big." You see far more Chi's in the 8 to 10 lb. range than you do within standard weight/size. There are even Chi's in the 8 lb. range being shown. They don't weigh them. A little cobby Chi at 6 lbs. is a tiny little dog.


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

I got Lilo at 13 weeks and she was 1.1kg. Now she's 2.2kg at 9 months and half. Coco was 1.1kg at 12 weeks and end up being 2.5kg.


----------



## Javier'sMommy (Jan 20, 2013)

Javier weighed 1.5 lbs. @ 12 weeks & now he weighs 4.1 lbs. @ 15 1/2 months. So, it's safe to say that doubling & adding one pound was accurate. Francesca weighed 2.3 lbs. @ 12 weeks & weighed 4.1 lbs. last month when she was 6 months old so I'm thinking doubling & adding a pound will work for her as well. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pitluvs (Jul 24, 2013)

Our Lilly was 2lbs at 12wks, and now at almost a year old she is just a shade over 4lbs. I would say it's about right for her as well if she continues to grow as she should


----------



## hwrios (Dec 16, 2013)

Correction:

I was very wrong about their weight! So they went to the Vet yesterday and they have a brand new high tech scale. 

Buddy was 2.14 lbs @ 15 weeks and Honey was 2.7 lbs @ 13 weeks. I thought he weighed more because he feels heavier! He also is a bit taller so that threw me off, not to mention my scale didn't work right. She is kind of more "plump" and filled out more. He might catch up to her later, but I'm thinking she will definitely be the biggest.


----------

